
This mystery object may be our first visitor from another solar system - blocked_again
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/10/27/us/mystery-object-solar-system-trnd/index.html?sr=fbCNN102717mystery-object-solar-system-trnd0418PMStory
======
DrScump
Every atom of every element heavier than iron is by definition a "visitor from
another solar system", since it can be produced only by supernovae.

------
aurizon
watch for braking maneuvers....

